# Harzrunde am 24.02.



## Harzbiker (14. Februar 2002)

Da es immer noch kein "Thüringen-Forum " gibt,werde ich mal hier
im "Nordforum" zu einer kleinen Harzrunde aufrufen.
Da wir ja alle noch mächtig mit dem Winterspeck zu kämpfen haben und eine,nicht näher genannte Person,länger mit einer
Mandelentzündung zu kämpfen hatte wird es ,wie versprochen,eine schöne gemütliche Tour.Ich denke,wir werden 
etwas den "uninteressanteren" Teil des Harzes*lol* unsicher machen.
Mal hier der grob gedachte VerlaufDetails folgen ).
Ellrich- Jägerfleck-Rothesütte-Sophienhof-Trautenstein-Benneckenstein-Hohegeiß-Zorge-Ellrich.Bitte nicht an den Ortsnamen stören,geht natürlich immer durch den Wald.Aber als
grobe Beschreibung wirds wohl reichen. Ich rechne mit einer Fahrzeit von ca.3 Stunden.
Treffpunktenny Markt Ellrich. 10 Uhr( Vorschlag)
Länge:ca 50 km
Genaue Details folgen,ich hab vor die Strecke noch mal so grob abzufahren.Wie schon erwähnt,die Uhrzeit und auch die Strecke
sind nur ein Vorschlag,Änderungsvorschläge sind gerne willkommen.Vielleicht kennt ja der ein oder andere(@schlaffi) noch eine schönere Strecke.Dann immer her damit.

So ich muß jetzt die Bude auf Vordermann bringen,Chefin kommt nachher  wieder nach Hause.

Grüße aus dem "uninteressanteren" Teil des Harzes
www.reuti.de


----------



## chranz (14. Februar 2002)

Hi!
Also ich denke mal das Tom das Thüringen-Forum heute oder morgen noch einrichtet...!?

50 km? 3 Stunden? aaaaah! Ihr habt wohl ne Macke? 
Das klingt ja lebensgefährlich 

Wie sieht denn das Höhenprofil aus???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzbiker (14. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von chranz _
> *Hi!
> Also ich denke mal das Tom das Thüringen-Forum heute oder morgen noch einrichtet...!?
> 
> *



Oh Mist,da war ich dann wohl etwas voreilig.Macht aber nichts.

Da mache ich den Treahd halt dort noch mal neu auf.
Strg+V und dann Strg+C   


Grüße vom Wohnungsputzer
(jetzt muß ich aber echt mal loslegen)


----------



## chranz (14. Februar 2002)

Na dann leg mal schön los & putz! 
Nein, musst keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, Thomas kann ja dann den hier ins neue Forum verschieben! 
Okay? 
Und nun: VIEL SPAß!


----------



## onkel (14. Februar 2002)

Wäre ja schade, weil ich dann ja Asyl in Thüringen beantragen müsste.


----------



## sketcher (14. Februar 2002)

@Onkel,
irgendwie hast Du schon Recht. Vielleicht ist nur "Thüringen" auch nicht so ideal. Die ganze Mitte fehlt eigentlich: Thüringer Wald - Harz - Kaufunger Wald  etc.

Ich möchte das Gebiet auch nicht zu groß haben, aber Thüringen als Bundesland trifft es auch nicht so ganz.
"Eichsfeld und Umgebung" hätte was, aber damit komme ich sicher nicht durch 

Doch wenn Thomas das Forum "Thüringen" eingerichtet hat, kann man ja immer noch mal an der Bezeichnung feilen. Je nachdem woher die Mitglieder kommen 



@chranz


> Wie sieht denn das Höhenprofil aus???


Schau heute mal in Deinen Briefkasten, dann kannst Du Dir das Höhenprofil selber malen 

Grüße
sketcher


----------



## michael59 (14. Februar 2002)

@ onkel:  du wirst selbsverständlich zum ehrenthüriger ernannt, außerdem schlage ich vor den harz und das thüriger umland mit in das forum einzubeziehen

@ harzbiker: du meinst sicher 3 stunden ohne pausen


an alle : keine angst, ich bin dabei also kann es kein rennen werden  


Michael


----------



## chranz (14. Februar 2002)

Hi Sketcher!
Besten Dank! Der Schatz lag gestern schon im Briefkasten! Hatte aber leider noch keine Gelegenheit, das Prog mal auszuprobieren. Bin aber schon total gespannt drauf! *sabber* 
Also nochmal 1000000 dank! 

Mit der Namensausweitung das ist wahrscheinlich keine schlechte Idee!
Harz ? Klar!
Thüringer Wald? Denke schon...
Ich weiß nicht, wie es mit Ost-Hessen aussieht...
und was gibts sonst noch für Regionen hier in der Nähe?


----------



## chranz (14. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von michael59 _
> *@ harzbiker: du meinst sicher 3 stunden ohne pausen
> 
> an alle : keine angst, ich bin dabei also kann es kein rennen werden
> *



Das klingt ja schon besser!  Werde mir wohl mal das Höhenprofil anschauen und dann entscheiden! 
Immerhin hab ich ja nur 1 Kettenblatt  Dafür aber ein Monster-Ritzel hinten


----------



## Harzbiker (14. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von michael59 _
> [B
> 
> @ harzbiker: du meinst sicher 3 stunden ohne pausen
> ...



Jo; natürlich die reine Fahrzeit.Aber wie schon gesagt,ist nur eine grobe Schätzung. Hier noch ein Namesvorschlag für das Forum.
Wie wäre es den mit "Mitteldeutschland" ich denke das trifft es,geographisch gesehen, doch am besten.



Grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de


----------



## michael59 (14. Februar 2002)

mitteldeutschland ist zu ungenau, mein wunsch, thüringen, harz und umgebung

bei interesse kann man ja noch andere regionen einbeziehn.

@ chranz: du schaffts das schon, ich kann mich noch an ganz tolle singelspeederlebnissschilderungen im forum erinnern

michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzbiker (14. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von michael59 _
> *mitteldeutschland ist zu ungenau, mein wunsch, thüringen, harz und umgebung
> 
> bei interesse kann man ja noch andere regionen einbeziehn.
> ...



 Oder so!
Bis jetzt hat noch keiner gesagt,ob die Uhrzeit o.k. ist. Von mir aus auch früher. Habs ja nur gut gemeint ,wegen der doch einstündigen Anreise einiger Teilnehmer.

Grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de


----------



## chranz (14. Februar 2002)

Boah....
Shit... 2 Stunden Autofahrt oder 2:15 Bahnfahrt (21) 

Heftig heftig...


----------



## rob (14. Februar 2002)

Hallödri an alle Thüringer und Bald-Thüringer ,

ich wär ja richtig gerne bei der kleinen Runde dabei Viel Spass zusammen 

In meiner PM an Thomas hatte ich ein Thüringen-Sachsen-Forum vorgeschlagen bzw. Erzgebirge, Fichtelgebirge, T-Wald, südl. Harz. Ich denke, dass das besser wäre, weil man so mehrere Regionen zusammen fasst und es so nicht so viele popelige Regionalforen gäbe. Sonst kommen nachher noch die Viogtländer an, und die Oberlausitzer und wer weiß ich noch alle und die wollen alle ein eigenes haben. Das wäre auch nich so toll!

Eichsfeld und Umgebung hätte aber auch seinen Reiz 

Aber gut das Thomas das mal in Angriff nimmt...


----------



## chranz (14. Februar 2002)

Schon klar, aber Erzgebirge und Fichtelgebirge is ja nu nwirklich schon wieder ne gaaanz andere Region...   


Nochmal wegen der Harzrunde...
Und wenn ich bis ins Eichsfeld komme, kann mich dann ein Eichsfelder bis in den Harz "mitschleppen"?


----------



## rob (14. Februar 2002)

Ja klar, aber Schweiz und Österreich oder Karlsruhe und Freiburg liegen ja auch nicht gerade nah beieinander (regionaltechnisch gesehen). Soll ja nicht heißen, dass ihr euch mit bikern ausm östl. Erzgebirge treffen sollt, sodern nur, dass es eine Plattform für alle gibt und nicht so viele einzele kleine Regioforen


----------



## Harzbiker (14. Februar 2002)

aber es ging doch nur um eine Einladung zu einer kleine Tour im
"uninteressanteren" * * Teil des Harzes.Bis jetzt hat sich nur Michael 59 direkt zu dem eigentlichen Inhalt dieses Themas geäußert.Wobei die "Forumgeschichte" sicher auch interessant ist.Wie wärs den mit "ex- DDR".


Grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (14. Februar 2002)

Genau!

Und ihr Berliner müßt euch überlegen, ob ihr nun zu Norddeutschland oder lieber Mitteldeutschland gehören wollt.
Das kleine Regionalforum Berlin und Umgebung wird nämlich wieder abgeschafft. Wäre ja noch schöner wenn jede popelige Stadt jetzt ein eigenes Regionalforum beantragen würde 
Viel Spaß auf eurer hessischen Tour rund um's Eichsfeld im Thüringer-Westerwald


----------



## sketcher (14. Februar 2002)

Sonntag, 24.2.2002 10:00 Uhr Ellrich, Penny-Markt: alles klar.
(Fahrräder mitbringen)

@Chranz


> Und wenn ich bis ins Eichsfeld komme, kann mich dann ein Eichsfelder bis in den Harz "mitschleppen"?


Läßt sich mit Sicherheit organisieren.
Vorschlag: Treffpunkt für Michael, Chranz und mich in Leinefelde.
Ob wir 3 Mann samt Bikes in einen V40 bekommen, wird sich dann rausstellen. Ansonsten gibt es ja auch Dachträger.

sketcher


----------



## Harzbiker (14. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von sketcher _
> *Sonntag, 24.2.2002 10:00 Uhr Ellrich, Penny-Markt: alles klar.
> (Fahrräder mitbringen)
> 
> ...



Na also geht doch. Militärisch kurz und knapp das liebe ich.
Ja die Bikes solltet ihr wirklich nicht vergessen.Mit einem "Leihbike" könnte ich noch dienen aber dann wird eng.


P.S Danach gibts Brause für alle.

Grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de


----------



## chranz (14. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von sketcher _
> *Sonntag, 24.2.2002 10:00 Uhr Ellrich, Penny-Markt: alles klar.
> (Fahrräder mitbringen)
> 
> ...



Das wird der absolute Volvo-Test. WIr filmen das mal! Wenn's klappt verlangen wir von Volvo Kohle und dann können die einen geilen Werbespot draus machen 

Naja, ganz sicher ist noch nicht ob ich da bin, weil ich evtl. nach Österreich zum Boarden fahr, aber mal schauen!!!


----------



## michael59 (18. Februar 2002)

ich fordere alle auf sich als teilnehmer anzumelden!!

ich tue es hiermit vorbildlich

michael


----------



## onkel (18. Februar 2002)




----------



## Harzbiker (18. Februar 2002)

Ich bin natürlich auch dabei.
 

grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de


----------



## chranz (18. Februar 2002)

Bin wahrscheinlich (zu 99%) in österreich zum Boarden.
Schade!!!
Aber euch viel Spaß!!!!


----------



## schlaffi (18. Februar 2002)

Werde auf jeden Fall auch dabei sein .
Ich habe noch einige Freunde angesprochen ,ich denk mal wir werden so 3-4 Leute werden . Da können wir uns wenigstens die rote Lampe teilen ....soll ja schei........schwer sein das Ding . Also, ich freu mich auf So, und eine coole tour, bis dann Ingo.


----------



## Marcus (18. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Genau!
> 
> Und ihr Berliner müßt euch überlegen, ob ihr nun zu Norddeutschland oder lieber Mitteldeutschland gehören wollt.
> ...



Eins vorweg: den  habe ich absichtlich übersehen.

Man, du ziehst ja ganz schön vom Leder, wie fändest du es denn, wenn du eines Morgens aufwachst (wie wär's mit übermorgen?) und dein Nordforum ist weg bzw. von "Berlin und Umgebung" überrollt worden. 

Immer vorsichtig und Kette rechts, Grüße aus Berlin, Marcus

postscriptum: Mein Votum ist für "Eichsfeld und Umgebung"! Das hat wenigstens was und klingt nicht so langweilig wie z. B. "Norddeutschland" (hahaha)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzbiker (19. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von schlaffi _
> *Werde auf jeden Fall auch dabei sein .
> Da können wir uns wenigstens die rote Lampe teilen ....soll ja schei........schwer sein das Ding . Also, ich freu mich auf So, und eine coole tour, bis dann Ingo. *



Ich mußte die rote Lampe schon oft gewnug schleppen,so schwer ist die gar nicht,aber ganz schön unhandlig.


Schallömchen
euer harzbiker



www.reuti.de


----------



## michael59 (19. Februar 2002)

Ich bin hinten

und wo ich bin ist immer vorn!!!!!!!!!!

ergo:

also bleibt bei mir und ihr seid immer richtig.

bis sonntag


michael


----------



## schlaffi (19. Februar 2002)

Also,wollen wir uns jetzt  hier um das Ding streiten,oder soll ich meinen Opa mitbringen ?
 Der ist 85 Jahre alt & hat noch ein gutes altes Mifa , da brauch selbst ich keine dange haben.
Also die rote Schlussleuchte gehört Opa Heinz und wir werden alle SiEGER sein !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Harzbiker (19. Februar 2002)

Jo, also denne Sonntag 10.00 Uhr Penny Markt.Hoffentlich wirds nicht so naß.Sonst habe ich wieder das Bremsproblem.Ceramic Felgen, bei Nässe Bremswirkung null.Wenns ordentlich naß wird dann muß ich  halt wieder den Anker
mitschleppen, sonst komme ich nicht zum stehen.


Bis denne
harzbiker
www.reuti.de


----------



## Trurl (19. Februar 2002)

Interesse am mitfahren hätt' ich auch. Allerdings ist unklar ob ich am Sonntag motorisiert bin (vielleicht gehts ja auch mit der Bahn).

Anso bin ich  zu fast jeder Scharzwilderei bereit: Spass haben, die Fettpolster verbrennen und den Rest nicht so ernst nehmen.

@harzbiker

Glückwunsch nachträgl. noch zu deinem neuem Hochwildbike, ist bestimmt schneller als 'ne Brockenhexe. Viel, viel Spaß damit! 

@onkel

vielleicht sollten wir Frei. o. Sams. abend mal zum Telefonknochen greifen um zu klären ob und wie wir dabei sind?

Bis bald!

Trurl (aus Südnienordheswestthü)


----------



## Harzbiker (20. Februar 2002)

Eh du lebst ja auch noch. onkel hat seine Teilnahme schon zugesichert. Cool da können wir ja wieder über dein Cannondale
lästern. So wie es aussieht,werden´s ja richtig viele.Cool,da muß ich die Kiste Bier ja nicht alleine schleppen!



Grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de


----------



## onkel (20. Februar 2002)

@trurl: Machen wir. Vielleicht kommt noch ein Spezi mit.

@harzbiker: Wenn deine Keramik-Felgen nicht bremsen, solltest du passende Bremsbeläge käuflich erwerben.


----------



## Harzbiker (20. Februar 2002)

Was glaubst Du was ich drauf habe Meister und jetzt komm nich noch mit dem Schwamm zum aufrauen.Habe ich alles schon probiert. Aber bei richtig  starkem Regen oder Schnee muß ich die
Bremse erst ein paar mal ziehen bis die Ceramicschicht so halbwegs trocken ist.Oder durch den Schlamm heizen,das funzt auch.Aber macht nichts, wir bremsen ja eh sehr selten.Kannste ja
am Sonntag selber mal testen.



Grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de


----------



## onkel (21. Februar 2002)

So, ich bringe noch meinen Kumpel Jan mit. Wir wären sonst ja auch zu wenig Leute! 

Harzbiker, ich hoffe, du hast auch eine ordentliche C-Wurst_Bude auf dem Weg eingeplant!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chranz (21. Februar 2002)

Wieso? Gibt's im Harz etwa gute Curry-Würste??? Dann freu ich mich ja schon umsomehr auf die >>>>HARZREISE<<<<


----------



## onkel (21. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von chranz _
> *Wieso? Gibt's im Harz etwa gute Curry-Würste??? Dann freu ich mich ja schon umsomehr auf die >>>>HARZREISE<<<<  *




"Tööööörlich". Und die Klischeebudenbesitzer gibt es auch! Fettig wie ihre Würste!


----------



## chranz (21. Februar 2002)




----------



## Harzbiker (21. Februar 2002)

Ja die C-Würste in Braunlage waren echt lecker.Der kettenrauchende Budenbesitzer zwar nicht, aber ejal.
Na mal sehen,wird sich schon irgendwas finden,damit onkel auch ja nicht verhungert.



Schönen Tach noch
     harzbiker
www.reuti.de


----------



## kreuzpeilung (21. Februar 2002)

jau nehmt ihr mich auch mit
bin 1,72 m , dunkle haare und hab 91-60-89


ne , okay bin nen richtig taugher typ , komm nur nicht die berge hoch 
darf ich trotzdem mit , biiiitte


----------



## kreuzpeilung (21. Februar 2002)

ach ja onkel seid wann sind wir denn auf du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel (22. Februar 2002)

Ja, das ist mein, äh Kumpel. Ihr werdet ihn hassen.


----------



## Harzbiker (22. Februar 2002)

Er scheint ein Spaßvogel zu sein dein "Kumpel".Mal sehen,ob er am Sonntag immer noch zu scherzen beliebt. Wenn sich seine Zunge,die ihm dann schon bis zu den Knien hängt, zwischen großem und mittlerem Kettenblatt verknotet und demzufolge das treten noch etwas schwerer fällt. Ich bin ja mal gespannt,ob er dann immer noch mit seinen körperlichen (bin 1,72 m , dunkle haare und hab 91-60-89 ) Reizen aufscheidet.Wobei diese Maße 
ja nun nicht sonderlich beeindruckend sind.


Schönen Tach noch
euer harzbiker
www.reuti.de


----------



## kreuzpeilung (22. Februar 2002)

Ach Ja !?!


----------



## kreuzpeilung (22. Februar 2002)

achn und onkelchen das mit dem duzen sah gestern abend aber ganz anders aus als ich dir die stripperin besorgt habe


----------



## Harzbiker (22. Februar 2002)

Also 90-60-90 find ich beeindruckender!!
Aber deine Maße!!! 91-60-89, das andere Bein wahrscheinlich auch   



Bis Sonntag
harzbiker


----------



## kreuzpeilung (22. Februar 2002)

und wieso hab ihr verschiedene kettenblätter braucht man das?


----------



## Harzbiker (22. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von harz-bikes _
> *und wieso hab ihr verschiedene kettenblätter braucht man das? *



Nö brauch man nicht.Ist alles nur Geldmacherei.Wir haben ja nicht mal Schaltungen.Wir sind sozusagen alles"Singelspeeder".


Grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de


----------



## onkel (22. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von harz-bikes _
> *achn und onkelchen das mit dem duzen sah gestern abend aber ganz anders aus als ich dir die stripperin besorgt habe *



Dafür habe ich dir die Zehnerkarte zu diesem ominösen "Saunaclub" besorgt, wo deine "Freunde" auch so gerne zum "Reden" aufkreuzen. Und ich habe dir Geld für dein Plüschsofa geliehen, das du für den Besuch von "Joachim" kaufen wolltest...


----------



## onkel (22. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Harzbiker _
> *
> 
> Nö brauch man nicht.Ist alles nur Geldmacherei.Wir haben ja nicht mal Schaltungen.Wir sind sozusagen alles"Singelspeeder".
> ...


----------



## chranz (22. Februar 2002)

56-11 
Dann brauchst du aber auch solche beine, um den gang rumzudrücken:





Selbstverständlich alles Muskelmasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzbiker (22. Februar 2002)

@harz-bikes:Na jetzt wirds interessant.Dann muß ich Sonntag ja aufpassen,das mir nichts runterfällt.Aber das kann man ja leider nicht immer verhindern.Ich mein das einem was runterfällt.






  

euer harzbikerchen


----------



## michael59 (23. Februar 2002)

habe 2 tage gebangt ob es mit dem wetter was wird, denn nässe und kälte ist nicht mein ding, aber heute kalt und gefroren mit schneeresten , das wird morgen richtig spaß machen und der wind kann mich bei meinem gewicht nicht so schell umhauhen

gruß  michael


----------



## sketcher (23. Februar 2002)

@Harzbiker
wie sind den so die Bodenverhältnisse z.Z. im Harz? Liegt Schnee/ Schneematsch? Ich überlege ob ich die Klickpedale dranlasse oder nicht.

Gruß
sketcher


----------



## Harzbiker (23. Februar 2002)

Bin gerade vom Spähtrupp mit Hund wieder zurück.
In Ellrich Schneematsch,im Wald ganz wenig Schnee.Ich schätze mal das weiter oben ein wenig Schnee liegen wird.Aber auf jeden Fall,nicht so viel,das man nicht biken könnte.Die Waldwege,sind in einem recht guten Zustand ,wenn man bedenkt,was für ein Wetter die letzten Tage war.Nur auf Singeltrails,werden wir wohl
weitesgehenst verzichten müssen.Die sind dermaßen aufgeweicht,jedenfalls hier unten,oben siehst bestimmt besser aus.Wenn der Wind nun endlich mal aufhört,dann wirds morgen ne geile Tour.Ach so,ich würde die Klickis dranlassen.So schlimm
wirds glaub ich nicht.

Bis morgen 10.00 Penny Markt
Grüße harzbiker
www.reuti.de


----------



## kreuzpeilung (23. Februar 2002)

@onkel 
wie joachim wieso ziehst du denn deinen Analofreund da mit rein 
der hat doch letztes mal schon geflennt als du ihn verheizt hast alsn letzten Rettungsanker
Und das Plüschsofa von Karin is nun mal einfach cool wenn ich 2 Frauen sehe kann ich mich halt nicht mehr halten 
Also bis morgen früh . Gib Jo nen Klaps von mir


----------



## kreuzpeilung (23. Februar 2002)

Ach ja und kann ich eigentlich in kurz fahren ?  Bei meiner Fettschicht müßte das doch gehen , oder?
Hab nämlich gestern und heute nach ner coolen Freeridehose gesucht aber in ganz Göttingen nur eine für 120 gefunden und dann auch noch von cannondale und da hab ich mir gedacht bevor ich mir Klamotten vom Frauenfahrradhersteller anzieh fahre ich kurz


----------



## onkel (23. Februar 2002)

Denkt diesmal an die Fotoapparate! Wir brauchen endlich Beweise für unsere Ruhmestaten!

Es wird bestimt ungemütlich da draußen. Aber wir sind ja ganze Kerle. Eisenschwein darf ich mich ja leider nicht nennen  , aber mir fällt schon noch ein schöner Titel ein!

Horridoh
Onkel


----------



## Harzbiker (23. Februar 2002)

Ganz genau so siehts aus. Wir biken auch bei Schnee.Obwohl,das macht sogar richtig Spaß!!!




Bis denne 
harzbiker
www.reuti.de


----------

